# Needle nose



## QKNatasha (29/5/18)

Hello vape world...

It's me with my constant questions again...

Anyone know where I can buy these bottles from?

Or if there's a needle attachment thing you can put on to your juice bottle?


----------



## RichJB (29/5/18)

I bought some of those on sale from a B&M years ago. There's a reason they were on sale and aren't used much for juice: they are used for dripping. And when I say dripping, I mean one drop per ten minutes. If you have to fill a 4ml tank with that bottle, best set aside 45 minutes for the job.

They would maybe be OK for concentrates in PG. But the moment you have VG in your liquid, you can forget getting any sort of flow at all. They were, singularly, the most frustrating bottles I've ever used. I now use them for dilutions of concentrates in PG. That is literally all that they are good for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

I would suggest getting syringe needles, score a line around a piece of length you want - snap it off with a pair of long nose pliers and superglue it to the bottle tip.


----------



## acorn (29/5/18)

Bought myself a 10ml veterinary syringe (bees spuit ) about three years ago, which take dispensable needle tips, costs about R70 for syringe and about R5 for a needle. Used the 1.8mm x 38mm and cut off the sharp point with a side cutter. Easy to clean, nice to refill smaller atties or even extract juice from some attys.






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (29/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I bought some of those on sale from a B&M years ago. There's a reason they were on sale and aren't used much for juice: they are used for dripping. And when I say dripping, I mean one drop per ten minutes. If you have to fill a 4ml tank with that bottle, best set aside 45 minutes for the job.
> 
> They would maybe be OK for concentrates in PG. But the moment you have VG in your liquid, you can forget getting any sort of flow at all. They were, singularly, the most frustrating bottles I've ever used. I now use them for dilutions of concentrates in PG. That is literally all that they are good for.


They are also the squonk bottles used in Reo's... Had a few and they are an exact match.

Regards


----------



## Crockett (29/5/18)

You can get them from Fasttech if you're willing to wait a couple of months for delivery: https://www.fasttech.com/products/3021/10002091/1295001


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Hello vape world...
> 
> It's me with my constant questions again...
> 
> ...


We forgot to ask @QKNatasha what do u use them for ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/5/18)

acorn said:


> Bought myself a 10ml veterinary syringe (bees spuit ) about three years ago, which take dispensable needle tips, costs about R70 for syringe and about R5 for a needle. Used the 1.8mm x 38mm and cut off the sharp point with a side cutter. Easy to clean, nice to refill smaller atties or even extract juice from some attys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do u find one of these ??


----------



## acorn (29/5/18)

Bought mine at the local "kooperasie", some of the larger Vet shops might have that cater for larger lifestock products eg. Lionbridge in Pta comes to mind

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (29/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Where do u find one of these ??


Closest I get online:
https://www.pricecheck.co.za/offers...auce+Injector+Turkey+Needle+Seasoning+Syringe

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## QKNatasha (29/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> We forgot to ask @QKNatasha what do u use them for ??




I have a dream... Well an idea. But let me see if it works first ok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/5/18)

I have one but I'm using it.got it with ego's like really really long ago l and I'm also on the lookout for it but seeing that I had one I got lazy to ask.
Try the Chinatown shops but show them the foto.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Hello vape world...
> 
> It's me with my constant questions again...
> 
> ...


@QKNatasha please message me, I can't seem to PM you. 

or perhaps [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could move this to "who has stock?"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> @QKNatasha please message me, I can't seem to PM you.
> 
> or perhaps g0g could move this to "who has stock?"



Have moved the thread to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly to help out @QKNatasha

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/18)

I have some of these coming soon, should be here next week. I still need to confirm a theory but these _should _fit the Reo and Coppervape squonkers, another good use for these will be to fill some of the new refillable pods as some of those juice fill holes are incredibly small.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## QKNatasha (30/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> @QKNatasha please message me, I can't seem to PM you.
> 
> or perhaps [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could move this to "who has stock?"


I sent you a pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (30/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have some of these coming soon, should be here next week. I still need to confirm a theory but these _should _fit the Reo and Coppervape squonkers, another good use for these will be to fill some of the new refillable pods as some of those juice fill holes are incredibly small.


My theory is... The new pulse box mod..

Who carries 60 ml in one bottle around the whole day..
I take 3 30ml most of the time.

My theory is, instead of that expensive refill bottle... Get some of these and fill the squonk bottle through the 510.

Please put my name on your wish list.

Once again the day is saved by ... My vape uncle


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> My theory is... The new pulse box mod..
> 
> Who carries 60 ml in one bottle around the whole day..
> I take 3 30ml most of the time.
> ...


Hmmm, interesting idea, it might just work. If refilling a squonker is your intention then I have something else coming that may also be of interest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QKNatasha (30/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm, interesting idea, it might just work. If refilling a squonker is your intention then I have something else coming that may also be of interest


You see. 

This is why you are my main man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/18)

They've arrived 

http://vapeguy.co.za/needle-tip-refill-bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> They've arrived
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/needle-tip-refill-bottle
> 
> ...


Not compatible with a Reo Grand?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/18)

Andre said:


> Not compatible with a Reo Grand?


In all the excitement I totally forgot to check...

Just checked it now, these bottles are too big, taller and wider than the standard Reo bottle unfortunately

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

